# Goggle repair - inside lense was rubbed



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Is that oil on the lens or fog between them? If it's fog, there's no fixing it you have moisture between the lenses wihich means the seal/gasket has been compromised.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Is that oil on the lens or fog between them? If it's fog, there's no fixing it you have moisture between the lenses wihich means the seal/gasket has been compromised.


I think its oil. It doesn't really look like moisture and it seems to be on the inner lense.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They look pretty screwed. If I were you I'd soak them in water and dish soap, then flush them with hot water. At least you'll be able to get most of the grease off. Don't expect the anti-fog to work on it again but at least you can salvage a few days riding out of them until your new lenses come in. You can always keep them as an emergency or junk lens if you ever need one.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

nope theyre done. he rubbed the anti fog off the inside. i did this when i got snow inside my goggles then tried to get the snow out with my fingers...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I cleaned the inside of my clear lenses with my gf's glasses lens cleaner spray that has an antifog component. It was a last resort but seems to have worked ok :thumbsup:


----------



## arrrmaty (Jan 4, 2013)

There actually are some things you can do. If there is moisture between the lenses just take the lense out and let it sit on a table or something for a couple hours or days. The moisture will evaporate and dry up and you should be good to go, goggle lenses aren't air-tight between the lenses. Also, there is a product called "Cat Crap" that is designed to reduce scratches and to reapply the anti-fogging coating to the lense. There are anti-fog sprays that will do this too. It's actually a good idea to apply an anti-fog spray and clean your lenses regularly. Use the goggle bag to clean them because it will be non-abbrasive.

Also, it's always a good idea to have a couple pairs of goggles that are in good condition and have different colored lenses in case anything happens to them. I currently have 5 or 6 good pairs of goggles, I sell off any old ones I have and buy a new pair every so often when I see a good deal. Conditions may change, your buddy may need a pair for the day, you may wreck yourself and get a face full of snow, etc. Keep a pair in the car and one on your face and you'll always be good to go.

You should also have an extra pair of gloves or two, not necessarily with you or even in your car, but you should have a couple sets at home. Stuff always happens and you never know when you might need them. Get new gear occasionally, keep the old stuff, that isn't necessarily bad, as back up and treat yourself to something new every once in awhile.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

I think i've made it worse now :laugh: 

im wondering if i should just cut out the inside lens since im only going to be using it for one day


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha. What did you do to it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1 day? use sunglasses.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

grafta said:


> Ha. What did you do to it?


I tried some of the stuff suggested here, dish soap, lens cleaner and neither of those really helped so I went googling and tried a bunch of stupid shit from yahoo answers and some ski forum, which made it much worse. 



snowklinger said:


> 1 day? use sunglasses.



I'm planning to do some night riding so sunglasses probably won't work well for that. I'm not too concerned about it really, i can survive 1 night without anything. hopefully its not too cold & windy.


but i guess i'll try taking out the inner lense as a last ditch effort. its just there for antifog which is ruined anyways :dunno:


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

wow, these assholes at oakley :RantExplode: when i ordered my lens it said usually ships next day. i just checked my order status and now it says its backordered and the website now says usually ships in 14 days.


----------

